# Non Union offers apprenticeship program?



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Of course non union has apprenticeship. Just not all companies participate like in the union. The training will probably not be as good as the jatc would offer, but still will be helpful in achieving your license. I've said it before. If nonunion companies don't offer apprenticeship, they are subpar companies in my opinion.


----------



## jsntrvrs72 (Mar 16, 2016)

I know in California they have W.E.C.A (western electrical contractors association) and A.B.C (American board of contractors) or something like that. These programs offer just as good if not better education as the union. When non-union company's started schooling there guys they caught a lot of grief from the union so it was very important that the best guys were brought in to teach these classes. We didn't know if the unions program was superior to the non-unions until I think 2004 when everyone had to be licensed or indentured apprentice. I know in my area the union had a 75% failure rate and it was very embarrassing for them to say the least, they under estimated the non-union guys and it was they that pushed for state wide certification, backfire! It leveled the playing field ,brought the non-union shops wages way up there with the union guys. It also opened doors for guys that wanted in the union since everyone was now equal as far as the state was concerned. So yeah there both good programs as long as your getting good on the job from someone who knows his stuff , that's most important.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You are going to base your assessment of an IBEW apprenticeship on the failure of people testing for a GE?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> How does the apprenticeship program work for a non Union company . I applied for to this non Union shop and they offer this program . How does that work? I thought you go threw this program only in the union


Some contractors offer an in house program.
Also, the ABC and IEC offer programs.
They are very different than a typical JATC program but, they are designed to serve a completely different purpose.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

*A*ssociated
*B*uilders &
*C*ontractors


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I went thru an I.E.C apprenticeship, 4yr program that was ran by Columbus Tech (long time ago before I went Union).

I also have done went thru NJATC apprenticeships. The NJATC apprenticeship was had a better class on industrial controls..but overall both programs were good programs.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I'm the one who quit the Union . Many of you prolly have read my last post . But my old employer said they'd take me back but didn't really give me a final answer. I put my application in this other non Union job and they want to set up a interview at the end of March .. I kinda feel I wanna take the job that offers the program but feel like il be burning s bridge with my old company .. How should I go about this situation


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Schools are only as good as the folks behind the school, the program and teachers. ABC, IEC, WECA IBEW all can be good and some can stink. 

There are standards for all the schools listed but slackers and hacks exist everywhere.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Well I'm the one who quit the Union . Many of you prolly have read my last post . But my old employer said they'd take me back but didn't really give me a final answer. I put my application in this other non Union job and they want to set up a interview at the end of March .. I kinda feel I wanna take the job that offers the program but feel like il be burning s bridge with my old company .. How should I go about this situation


Take the job that offers to pay 100% of the schooling.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guess that's a big difference in areas... In Alberta, all electrical apprentices (union or non-union) have to go to a trade school for 8 weeks in the first three years and 12 weeks in the 4th. When I did mine, it was done online, except for the labs (which are class time) and you could work at your own pace.. I did mine in less than the time if you sat through all the lectures.. 
When your done your 4th year, there's 2 tests to write.. One for your fourth year electrical, which gives you a Journeyman Electrical Certificate. The other is the I.P. (Interprovincial) test and passing that one gives you a red seal on the back of your ticket, enabling you to work in other provinces (except Quebec - if I remember right).. I did both tests in one day (100 questions each if I remember) and I was drained when I was done..
Ontario used to have only one test after their last period of schooling, with 125 questions, and if you got 60 (I think) you were an Ontario j. man.. If you got 65 (again if memory serves) you got your IP..


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yea I think I'm going to deny my old job .. That is going to defiantly burn that bridge with them. I'm not that type of person but sometimes you you have to in life. I'm about to be 21 and if I can get into a apprentice program now . I'd be happy. My old job does not offer that program. They pretty much offer good 401k plan , kinda screw off at work because we have been super slow. He doesn't advertise... This company I put my application in with does more.. Solar panels . Residential . Commercial and industrial .. And that paid apprentice program ..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Two of the best electricians I know never went through an apprenticeship. The other guy was almost as sharp as me! 😉 I did two years at a very good technical college. This was 30 years ago, you know, before they discovered electricity. So not everyone goes through a formal apprenticeship. Maybe it's different now.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

backstay said:


> Two of the best electricians I know never went through an apprenticeship. The other guy was almost as sharp as me! �� I did two years at a very good technical college. This was 30 years ago, you know, before they discovered electricity. So not everyone goes through a formal apprenticeship. Maybe it's different now.


Was your 2 year course a full time course for a few months at a time, or was it broken up? Was it similar to the topics covered through an apprenticeship, or more topics that are more trade related, such as VFD's, pipe bending, PLCs, etc?
Lots of the bigger places to work up here ask for a copy of your trade certificate. 
Also from the Alberta government website:
https://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/trades-occupations/profiles/003/
To work as an electrician in Alberta, a person must be a registered apprentice, an Alberta-certified journeyperson, or hold a valid recognized credential.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

backstay said:


> Two of the best electricians *I know never went through an apprenticeship.* The other guy was almost as sharp as me! 😉 I did two years at a very good technical college. This was 30 years ago, you know, before they discovered electricity. So not everyone goes through a formal apprenticeship. Maybe it's different now.


THANK YOU for acknowledging my superior grasp of the trade.:no::no::no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Was your 2 year course a full time course for a few months at a time, or was it broken up? Was it similar to the topics covered through an apprenticeship, or more topics that are more trade related, such as VFD's, pipe bending, PLCs, etc?
> Lots of the bigger places to work up here ask for a copy of your trade certificate.
> Also from the Alberta government website:
> https://tradesecrets.alberta.ca/trades-occupations/profiles/003/
> To work as an electrician in Alberta, a person must be a registered apprentice, an Alberta-certified journeyperson, or hold a valid recognized credential.


Full time, 22 months and the first year was your basic electrical and electronics theory, all the basics. Second year was PLCs, VFD, motor controls, system controls. Then I started my career as a maintenance electrician. Then I quit and went out on my own. So, like I said, no apprenticeship for me or the Bad One, it seems.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

i went for a year at non union ABC school, what a joke no theory no hands on just a bunch of worthless info such as what a shovel is and how to use it. but all in all im glad they suck gets me paid more


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

metsen duts said:


> i went for a year at non union ABC school, what a joke no theory no hands on just a bunch of worthless info such as what a shovel is and how to use it. but all in all im glad they suck gets me paid more


Shame the school was so bad, I hate to think anyone practicing our trade gets crappy education.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

metsen duts said:


> i went for a year at non union ABC school, what a joke no theory no hands on just a bunch of worthless info such as what a shovel is and how to use it. but all in all im glad they suck gets me paid more


I had the same experience and my dad encouraged me to get into the JATC.
It was like a military A school.
Very tough, no excuses whatsoever.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

When it comes down to it, one way or another, you have to know your stuff. Many bosses have a pink slip list in the back of their mind. You don't want to be on it or high on it. You have to cultivate and have marketable skills. Continuing education doesn't stop.


----------

